# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Znak da je beba gladna

## ivana_4

Plače li beba uvijek kad je ostala gladna? Odnosno da li je moguće da joj je malo mlijeka, a ona ipak ne plače nakon podoja?

----------


## kajsa

koliko je beba stara? nije isto jel ima 6 dana ili 6 mjeseci.

zašto misliš da ima premalo mlijeka?

----------


## ivana_4

Beba ima 4 miseca... ponekad joj stolica zna biti malo zelenkasta i uz to ne znan koliko je normalno da dobije sa tri miseca, jer treći misec nema kontrole kod pedijatra, pa se ja odma usumnjam... Rođena je sa 3500, iz bolnice izašla sa 3260. Prvi misec je dobila 1220 (računajući od težine s kojom je izašla iz bolnice), drugi misec 770. Treći misec smo je mi vagali i dobila je 550 gr. Jel to malo?

----------


## S2000

mislim da bi ti beba od 4 mj itekako dala do znanja da je gladna. 
Zelena stolica ne mora uvijek biti pokazatelj gladi. Moij maleni ima 5 ipo mj i zadnjih dana mu je prva stolica smedja, a iza ako ima jos malo bude zelenkasto. Koliko sam vidjela tu po forumu, moze znaciti da je beba popila vise onog vodenastog mlijeka, ili se kakica zadrzala duze u crijevima ili peleni pa oksidirala. 

Meni se taj prirast tezine cini ok. Moj maleni je prvi mjesec dobio kao i tvoj, a drugi i treci mjesec po cca 400 grama. Pedijatrica nije dizala paniku, jer ja sam rekla da je zadovoljan i da ima po 6-7 mokrih pelena u 24 sata. Jos uvijek iskljucivo doji.
Mi uvijek nastojimo da sljedeci podoj nastavi iz prethodne dojke ako je manji razmak u podojima, da dode do masnijeg mlijeka.

----------


## S2000

i jos da napomenem da su ta vaganja, posebno kucna, vrlo relativna stvar.
Jednom sam ga prije kontrole izvagala doma i imao je 5250, a u pedijatrice je imao samo 5 kila. Valjda se popiskio?? 

Bolje je pratiti opce stanje djeteta, mozda ti ovo pomogne (meni je - i uopce se vise ne opterecujem vaganjem -njegom osmjeh nakon ultrakratkih podoja od 4 minute mi vise govori)
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=239&Show=1890

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ivana, stolica ponekad može biti zelenkasta i ako oksidira na zraku, ne mora odmah značiti da je od gladi.
Tvoji strahovi i nesigurnost su sasvim normalni, svi smo mi to prošli  :Smile: 

Doji na zahtjev, tj. stavljaj bebu na sisu kad god ona to želi i prati opće stanje djeteta.
Ako je beba vesela, ima stolicu (neka te ne brinu niti zastoji, 5 dana bez stolice nije razlog za paniku ako je sve ostalo u redu), redovito mokri i lijepo napreduje ne brini se i pusti vaganja. Moji su oboje prva dva mjeseca dobivali po kilo, a poslije se usporili, treći mjesec su dobili oko 300-400 g.

----------


## Indi

*ivana4*, zelenu stolicu može uzrokovati više stvari. Je li stolica, osim što je zelena i vodenkasta? Je li se što u djetetovoj prehrani promijenilo, a što im može biti uzrok, tj. dojite li isključivo ili djetetu dajete i čaj ili neku drugu tekućinu?
Dojite li na zahtjev ili prema utvrđenome rasporedu? Spava li cijelu noć ili vam je noćno dojenje unutar svako 4 sata?
Jesi li ti u zadnje vrijeme pila kakav lijek?

Ako je stolica i sluzava i vodenasta, tada je moguće da su one posljedica nedovoljnoga sisanja zadnjega, masnoga mlijeka - često je posljedica preaktivnoga refleksa otpuštanja mlijeka pa nastane disbalans između količine prvoga i masnijega zadnjega mlijea, ili kao posljedica prečestoga mijenjanja dojke? Koliko sisa na jednoj dojci prije nego je promijenite?
Jesi li primijetila sisa li aktivno uz gutanje ili više kao spava na dojci?

Kakvoga je raspoloženja beba? Ima li grčeve, je li joj kakanje bolno? ILi je sretna, zadovoljna, dobro spava?

Prirast je nešto niži od preporučenoga, no nema mjesta panici, pogotovo ako je opće stanje bebe dobro i ako je ona zadovoljna, dobro spava i efikasno sisa.

----------


## Indi

Uzmi u obzir i to da je skoro udvostručila porođajnu težinu i da se nakon toga dobivanje na težini često prepolovi.

----------


## ivana_4

*Indi*, Stolica je zelenkasto smećkasta i malo sluzasta...
Isključivo dojim i nikakvu drugu tekućinu joj ne dajen...
Dojim na zahtjev, svakih recimo dvi ure, a ako nekad zaspe zna proći i 4 sata, ali najčešće svakih 2 do 2 i po ure... Spava od ponoći, pa se probudi u 7, pa popapa i nastavi do 11-12... Jedini lijek što pijen je Heferol, a njega sam počela piti odma nakon poroda..
Ja joj dajen jednu ciku po ure, i nakon dva sata kad je drugo dojenje stavljan je na drugu ciku... Zanimljivo je da aktivno sisa možda nekih 5-10 min i onda spava i povremeno malo potegne, ali ne znan je li se više igra jer mi se ne čini baš da guta..
Vesela je, nasmijana i razigrana i jako živahna! 
Grčevi su joj prošli, dok kaka malo samo pocrveni i nateže se, ne plače, nego se baš nateže. spava dobro, uglavnom noću i dok je dojin odmara na ciki i baš malo spava preko dana..

----------


## Indi

Ivana, nakon tih 5-10 minuta, osjetiš li da je ispraznila dojku? Osjećaš li refleks otpuštanja mlijeka, tj. da je mlijeko krenulo? Ako osjećaš, čini li ti se da jako navire? Jesi li primjetili ima li eksplozivne stolice ?
Kad bebe jedu  većinom samo prvo mlijeko, tada se mogu pojaviti zelene sluzave i eksplozivne stolice jer prvo mlijeko djeluje laksativno.
Koliko otprilike podoja imate unutar 24sata?

Nastoj unutar tih 2,5 sata nuditi  istu dojku jer je moguće da ipak ne uspijeva doći do masnijeg mlijeka ili dođe samo do jednoga dijela.Znači započni drugi podoj opet istom stranom, a onda promijenite stranu. 
Pokušaj je razbuđivati, ako je pospana i to na način da kad prestane dojiti, npr.presvučeš joj pelene, masaža dlanova i stopala...

Prema svemu navedenome, mislim da nemaš razloga za brigu, pogotovo jer je tvoja beba zadovoljna i puni pelene, ali ipak pokušaj produljiti podoj na istoj strani kako bi došla do masnijega mlijeka.


I još nešto, ako sam dobro shvatila, ona spava cijelu noć od ponoći do 7 bez ijednoga podoja? Noćno dojenje je od vrlo velike važnosti za održavanje razine prolaktina, a samim time i proizvodnje mlijeka za dnevne potrebe, tako ako ne dojite tijekom noći, trebala bi početi s time da razmak ne smije biti veći od 4sata.

----------


## ivana_4

pa malo je manje napeta, ali ne znan je li skroz ispražnjena... nakon što potegne par puta vidin da je mlijeko krenulo jer me zaboli bradavica ka da će eksplodirati.. iman 7 podoja u 24 sata... ne znan, vidit ćemo sutra što će doktorica reći, jer idemo na kontrolu.. samo se nadan da neće reći da dajen dohranu, jer obožavan dojiti svoju malenu lopticu... :Heart:  :Cekam:

----------


## Indi

Ivana, čak i ako ti pedijatrica preporuči dohranu, pričekaj malo jer se situacija može popraviti, pogotovo jer odstupanje u kilaži nije veliko, a ti imaš želju i volju dojiti :Love:  

Čini mi se da je uzrok padu težine, pogotovo nakon prvoga mjeseca upravo u kobinaciji triju faktora: premali broj podoja jer ih unutar 24sata mora biti mininalno 8-12, a kod vas je 7, te nedojenje noću koje je od presudne važnosti za dnevnu proizvodnju mlijeka i jo prečesto mijenjanje strana pa beba možda ne dobija dovoljno masnoga mlijeka.

Ono što možeš je sljedeće:
- dojite što češće, barem svaka 2 sata danju i noću pazeći na ukupan broj pdooja unutar 24sata, s time da može dozvoliti jedan period bez dojenja od 3-4 sata u komadu i to eventualno noću.
- unutar 3sata uvijek nudi istu dojku, a ako nakon ta 3sata hoće još, onda pređite na drugu


I spomenula si bol bradavice. Boli li samo kad stavljaš bebu, kad misliš da je mlijeko krenulo ili tijekom cijeloga podoja?
U kojem položaju dojite? Je li bebici bradavica duboko u ustima tako da zahvaća veći dio areole?

----------


## martinaP

Indi, oprosti, ali mislim da nije potrebno tjerati dijete staro 4 mjeseca da se budi po noći. . Druga stvar bi bila da je riječ o novorođenčetu starom, ne znam, npr. 4-5 tjedana.

----------


## ivana_4

Bradavica me boli onaj tren kad beba navuče mliko, znači par sekundi nakon što je stavin na ciku, kad mliko krene, onda me to malo zaboli, tako da osijetin po tome da mliko curi... 
ima 6260.. ped uopće ništa nije komentirala, ne znan ni je li glupača bacila oko na kilažu... tako san  :Crying or Very sad: . toliko se trudin a uvik nešto zeza...
jutros kad san je digla i spremala za ped, rukica joj je bila skroz ledena i bezbojna (iako joj stavin čarapice navečer na rukice, jer ih uvik izvuče van) i malo san joj je protrljala da dođe krv i onda joj je malo i natekla, bar mi se čini... kakva san ja mama! :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Indi

> Indi, oprosti, ali mislim da nije potrebno tjerati dijete staro 4 mjeseca da se budi po noći. . Druga stvar bi bila da je riječ o novorođenčetu starom, ne znam, npr. 4-5 tjedana.


Istina da uglavnom ne treba, pogotovo ne bebama nakon 6.tjedna života koje dobro napreduju. No moja je preporuka išla u smjeru ako se stagnacija u težini nastavi, a pedijatrica preporuči dohranu, što se može izbjeći povećanjem broja podoja, u čemu značajnu ulogu igraju upravo noćni podoji jer se njima povećava dnevna proizvodnja i osigurava kvalitetna opskrba mlijekom.


*Ivana,* samo popolako.  :Love: 
Tvoja malena je skoro udvostručila porođaju težinu, sretna je i zadovoljna, puni pelene. Samo dojite, uživajte u dojenju, nemoj prečesto mijenjati strane kako bi dobila masnije mlijeko, povećaj broj dnevnih podoja i prestani misliti o mjerenu i vaganju.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ivana, nemoj tako, pa sve je u redu i ti si dobra mama  :Love: 

Beba bi trebala otprilike udvostručiti porođajnu težinu u prvih 6 mjeseci, meni izgleda da tvoja beba skroz dobro napreduje.
Ne znam što je bilo s rukom, ali sva se djeca po noći otkrivaju, nema veze, pokrijemo ih, zagrlimo i ugrijemo (i tako završimo svi četvoro zajedno u postelji  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Samo polako, meni izgleda da je kod vas sve u redu, normalno je da se stalno nešto brineš za svoju bebu, bit će lakše kako malena raste.

Uživaj sa svojom kćerkicom  :Heart:

----------


## sanjaaa19

da se ubacim i mi imamo problem a to je jedna bočica dnevno?ne znam da li smo pogriješili?beba mi je stara tri i pol mjeseca i odlučili smo dati tu jednu bočicu navečer nakon što smo se dva tjedna mučili ne bi li nadošlo više mlijeka,a on plače pa plače....napredovanje na težini nije nešto značajno opalo:rodio se s dvije i osamsto,prvi mjesec:3870,drugi mjesec:4900,a treći pak:5650...s tim da smo se zadnjih mjesec dojili na svakih sat...i je naporno ali ako znam da nije gladan ne odustajem,međutim u večernjim satima je uralo na sisi i jednostavno to više nisam mogla podnijeti,a i pedica koja inače promovira dojenje mi je rekla da mogu slobodno dati tu jednu ali da danju budem uporna...e sad jesmo li se trebali još više truditi ili ne...mislim da je njegova potražnja prešišala proizvodnju...i znam za skokove u zarvoju i večernju nervozu ali on je zaista bio gladan...a ja nemam za izdojiti više ni kapi koliko mi se to dobro reguliralo!!

----------


## anchie76

Pozdrav Sanjaaa i dobro nam došla  :Smile: 

Iz ovog što si napisala, ne bih rekla da se radi o gladi (o jednom problematičnom obroku ne možemo govoriti kao gladi).  Ovo večernje urlanje na dojci moguće da je bio skok u razvoju, a moguće da se beba ljutila jer je bio slabiji tok mlijeka  (slab let down) ili nešto treće.  Tu onda treba probati riješiti taj problem što je nemoguće ovako retroaktivno.

Obzirom da je to samo jedna bočica, sklona sam reći da mu ta jedna nije niti potrebna.  To nisu neke količine o kojima ovisi njegova prehrana obzirom da su svi ostali obroci na dojci.

Ako želiš, ti vrlo lako možeš ukinuti tu jednu bočicu i vratiti se na isključivo dojenje.  Ne znam da li te interesira ta opcija.  Ako te interesira, možemo nastaviti priču pa vidjeti kako da se vratite na isključivo dojenje.

Tebi apsolutno čestitam, zaista si bila uporna  :Love:

----------


## sanjaaa19

naravno da me interesira...samo ne znam od kud krenuti..nekako sam mislila pa što ta jedna?ali kad bolje razmislim što će mi uopće i ona...možda sam i sama u tome našla izgovor da s emalo smirim da sam sigurnija da nije gladan premda on sisa i prije i poslije bočice i sat i pol nakon bočice sisa pred spavanje...tako da...primjetim da puno više traži i stalno mi je u glavi da mu možda još fali...čak me i to što je ovaj mjesec dobio manje osporava premda znam da je to normalno...ne plače niti u jednom djelu dana osim na večer...e sa dnekad traži češće nekad rijeđe...i ne bih nikako ukinula dojenje...tješim se da tu bočicu kasniije mogu zamijeniti i dohranom...

----------


## sanjaaa19

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Indi

*Sanja,* kako izgleda vaše dojenje? Koliko podoja imate unutar 24sata?
Svako koliko mijenjaš strane? Kad obično krene urlanje i smirili se nakon te jedne bočice?

Dok se anchie ne javi, idemo pokušati što domisliti skupa.

----------


## sanjaaa19

uf naše dojenje evo sad otprilike...papa u pola seda.pe oko osam pola devet,zadim oko jedanaest,pa jedan,pa tri od tad počinje borba oko četiri,oko pet,pa u šest prije bočice,pa u pola osam prije kupanja,zatim spavanac tu mi je nekad znao zaspati do tri,ali evo u posljednje vrijeme se budi i po noći svaka dva sata..jučer smo smanjili dozu bočice i nije bio previše nervozan ali zato sam se preko noći slomila..jeo je svaka dva sata.. :Rolling Eyes: ali nadam se da će se trud isplatit..smanjivat ćemo dozu malo po malo..uglavnom strane pokušavam mjenjati svaka tri sata,da bi dobio masnije mlijeko.premda se ponekad izgubim koliko često jede i ne znam više koja strana što...nadam se da će svi ovi problemi i iznemoglost jednog dana doći na svoje i da će mi se trud isplatit ...i da neće početi opadat u težini...

----------


## Pcelica Mara

sanjaaa19, nema savjetnica pa ću ti ja ovako laički  :Wink:  reći da meni to izgleda sasvim u redu. Beba stalno sisa, vjerojatno će uskoro uhvatiti neki ritam, tako je i moja cura s tri mjeseca.
A njen brat još uvijek sisa cijelu noć, još uvijek nije spojio 3 sata sna u komadu (a ima godinu i 20 dana), noćne podoje niti ne brojim. Dnevne je prorijedio jer je dobro prihvatio dohranu.

To što beba bude malo nervozna navečer ne znači nužno da je gladna, možda je samo umorna.

Samo pomalo i izbacit ćete vi i tu jednu bočicu  :Smile:

----------


## Indi

Ivana, tvoja beba ima oko 9dnevnih obroka, što je dobro. Doista ne bih ni sama rekla da se tu radi o gladi, mada tebi to može tako izgledati jer on pojede tu jednu bočicu. AD je sporije probavljivo mlijeko i ono ga može učiniti pospanijim u kombinaciji s umorom, što ga s druge strane umire pa ti se čini da je upravo razlog bila glad.
Kakvo je opće stanje? Je li koža elastična, ima li dovoljan broj popišanih pelena - 5,6 dnevno? Je li tijekom ostatka dana veseo i zadovoljan? 
Neka ti opće stanje bude vodilja da je sve u redu.
Večernja nervoza (nemir, plakanje) su karakteristični za veliki broj beba. Razlozi mogu biti različiti od kolika do oslobađanja dnevne fizičke napetosti jer se ne mogu kretati.
Pokušaj ga umiri na jedan od sljedećih načina: nošenjem trbušićem prema dole, puštanjem bijele buke (white noise), to je frekvencija koju proizvode kućanski aprarti poput nape, usisivača, fena ili kapanja vode, perilice. Također, dodatno maženje može olakšati ovaj period.
Učestalo noćno dojenje je možda i znak skoka u razvoju i dijete povećava proizvodnju, a i želja za blizinom i dodirom je temeljna potreba beba, koja je kod dijela beba možda više izdražena nego kod drugih opet ovisno i o fazi razvoja u kojoj se trenutno nalaze.

Ivana, znam da nije lako slušati bebu kako plače i odlično si ti to sve odradila.  Nadam se da će se skoro stvari popravi u smislu plakanja, a za takvo učestalo dojenje, ne brini, sve to ide u opis dojenačkoga staža :Love:

----------


## sanjaaa19

Moram se pohvaliti da smo izbacili bočicu..i da dojimo već pet mjeseci :Heart:

----------


## Ripcord

11 dana star mališa već drugi dan urla ko lud - traži cicu, sisa neko vrijeme, zatim ili je pljune i nastavi plakati ili zaspi, pa se nakon 3 min probudi u plaču i traži cicu - i tako od jutra do sutra. 

Nije kakao 6 dana (od izlaska iz bolnice), do čepića sinoć (zelenkasto-smeđa stolica za zlatnim lopticama?!) - danas opet ništa. Pedijatrica rekla da mora jedna bočica dohrane dnevno do ponedjeljka, kad idemo na ponovno vaganje (3 kg imao 10. dan, a s toliko je otpušten i 4. dan iz bolnice)...

Sad sam u fazi brige da uopće nemam dosta mlijeka i neću se ni izdajat više, jer se on budi stalno i nikako da se stignu cice napunit pošteno  :Sad: 

Danas otpala i pupčana vrpca pa nisam sigurna je li otpala ili je rub pelene povukao, a i stalno mi se miče sterilna gaza pa strahujem da nije zbog toga možda tako plačljiv isto?!

----------


## apricot

ne brini zbog pupka, to ih ne boli (otprilike koliko i šišanje ili rezanje noktiju).

koliko podoja u 24 sata imate?
doji li noću?
jesu li pelene popišane?
koja je količina stolice danas bila?

(nemoj, molim te, stavljati čepiće, on je još stvarno premali)

možeš li izdržati još malo takvim "stalno-na-cici" tempom?

to što se stalno budi i stalno traži je zapravo dobro: na taj način stimulira proizvodnju.
nemoj o dojkama razmišljati kao o kanistru koji se treba napuniti.
pokušaj više kao o protočnom bojleru; koliko odvrneš i potrošiš, toliko se tople vode opet napravi)

hajde, javi se sa odgovorima, pa ćemo vidjeti što ćemo dalje.

možeš li nazvati sos? cure dežuraju večeras do 21.

----------


## Ripcord

> koliko podoja u 24 sata imate?
> doji li noću?
> jesu li pelene popišane?
> koja je količina stolice danas bila?
> 
> (nemoj, molim te, stavljati čepiće, on je još stvarno premali)
> 
> možeš li izdržati još malo takvim "stalno-na-cici" tempom?
> 
> ...


Evo ulovih tren pa da se javim - dakle, inače recimo da je sisao 10-ak puta dnevno, s tim da ne računam pod dva ako recimo sisa neko vrijeme, brzo se probudi i ponovo sisa, nego samo ako je razmak od bar sat vremena između.

Sisa i po noći, do preksinoć bi sisao po noći svaka 2,5h, a ostalo vrijeme spavao, od preksinoć isto tako visi na sisi ili plače.

Pelene budu popišane, a kažem u ovih 8 dana što smo doma kakao je samo sinoć nakon čepića (četvrtine).

Evo od posljednjeg posta malo bi povukao cicu i zatim pljunuo i plakao, pa opet malo povukao i tako dalje - mislim da je gladan, a budan je većinu dana, pa ne znam više što da radim.

Ja mogu izdržat i da je danima ako treba na cicama (iako me već bole fino), ali ne i to kako jadan tuli i zavija  :Crying or Very sad: 

p.s. za sos je prekasno sad...

----------


## apricot

hajde onda probaj izdržati još ovu noć (ako su pelene mokre!) i odmah ujutro nazovi sos, u 9.

kolika je bila količina izbačene stolice?

----------


## oka

Ripcord, čestitam na bebici!
To što nema stolicu bih ja rekla da je normalno, 
tako je bilo i kod nas, dva tjedna i onda je puklo  :Smile:  (bila sam u bolnici i tamo mi potvrdili da se i to događa, ako je samo dojeno dijete)





> od preksinoć isto tako visi na sisi ili plače


Nek visi na cici  :Smile: 




> Evo od posljednjeg posta malo bi povukao cicu i zatim pljunuo i plakao, pa opet malo povukao


Može biti da ga muči zrak i to ako plače, još ga bolje muči.
Ako malo pocica pa pusti, digni ga u položaj za podrigavanje i tako stalno jer jedino mu na taj način možeš pomoći, a odmoći ne možeš.
I po noći ga pokušaj dizati na podrigavanje barem za sad dok vam to traje.

Kako mijenjaš cice?
Da li mu daješ istu dva puta, znači ona sa kojom završiš sljedeći podoj opet nudiš, 
jer ako često mijenjaš pije samo ono prvo mlijeko (mislim da i to može biti znak grčića, ali nisam sigurna), 
on mora doći do onog masnijeg mlijeka.

Pokušaj mu nježno masirati buškicu, neki znaju koristiti i sab simplex kapi.
Nosaj ga, pokušaj mu ponuditi cicu nosajući ga, možda mu bude pasalo, pusti laganu muziku.

Pokušaj izbaciti kravlje mlijeko iz svoje prehrane, znam da je kod nekih upalilo.

A čuj, razlog plača mogu biti i kolike, dosta dijece ih ima pogotovo u 
večernjim satima. Nije lako znam, ali proći će  :Heart: 
Što se tiče tvojih cica, kupi si purelan kremu, odlična je i ne treba se ispirati.

Eto, mali doprinos od mene, možda ti pomogne koja ideja, drž te se  :Heart: 
A ujutro SOS zvrcni

----------


## oka

I još jedna stvar, da li ima kave bijele naslage u ustima, a ne daju se očistiti sa gazicom?
Da li ti imaš kakve probadajuće bolove u cicama ili kakve gljivice?
To pitam jer bi se onda radilo o soor-u
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=111&Show=1509

----------


## Pasha23

Evo i mi imamo malo problema.. Maleni je rodjen sa 2810 iz bolnice izasli sa 2700. Nakon 5.5 tjedana dobio je 1940 i narastao 7 cm. No tada je sve nekako krenulo nizbrdo da se tak izjasnim.. Prvo se jadnicak prehladio pa je dva tjedna papo samo po dvije-tri minute i nakon toga bi se poceo "svadjat" sa cicom i pustio i nece vise. I tako svakih dva sata otprilike.Ali nekako smo izgurali.. Na ponovnom pregledu za tri tjedna je dobio samo 480 g i narastao 1.5 cm.. Neki dan je imao proljev.. Do prehlade je kakao svaki dan nekih 3-4 puta nakon prehlade tri tjedna svaki treci dan.. Kako je dobio proljev neki dan je kako 6 puta s tim da zadne tri bas voda smedje boje.. Nikakva gustoca.. Sad je opet poceo kakati 3-4 puta dnevno ali je boja zelenkasta.. Malenu non stop gura ruke u usta i place preko dana dosta. Svi okolo me uvjeravaju da je gladan da mu dam bocicu ali ja stvafno nebi htjela davat bocicu ukolko nije potrebno.. Zadnjih par dana mu nudim svakih sat vremena da mi se poveca mlijeko ako je do toga.. Neznam vise sta da radim.. Nemogu ga gledat kad se place i izgleda gladan.. Sad ima 2 mjeseca.. On ima razdoblja po danu cesto kad se smije dok ja s njim razgovaram ili ga mazim.. Stalno se hoce nosit sto mi nije problem ako on zeli.. Samo mi ga je zao.. Pelena je svaka mokra neka vise beka manje al je svaka mokra.. Sta mislite? Da mu dam bocicu ili ne.. I jos nesto ( oprostite na digom postu) maleni ima jako sugu kozu pa smo dovili kreme za mazanje.. Primjetila sam da voli biti gol.. Kad ga pocnem oblacit pocne plakat.. Dok je gol sve super.. Al nemogu ga drzat na komodi satima.. :Sad:  u stanu cesto place izgleda gladno i nervozno.. Medjutim kad odemo van u setnju odmah zaspe i spava se dok ne dodjemo natrag u stan kad opet pocne plac.. Neznam stvafno vise sta da radim.. Oprostite na dugom postu i ako nije bas najbolje srocen..

----------

